# Suicidal Thoughts



## mazemaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I was diagnosed with IBS-D, doctors told me to then eat more wheats and fibers. Since that made me even more sick they ran a blood test and found i also have Celiac Disease. As many of you know my IBS-D keeps me from going out i have now lot most of my friends and my GF of six years. I am 25, no one wants to be around someone who cant do anything or go anywhere. I love fishing and camping and going places but im forced to stay in because of my IBS. i am barely holding on to a job where i have filed for FMLA so that i can actually miss work when i get horrible episodes. Between the celiac special diets and the IBS diets im trying its pretty much impossible for me to eat out anywhere. One of my best friends since 5 who i haven't seen in years asked me to be a groomsmen in his wedding and trying to get there and everything is triggering my IBS. I think about my future with kids and not being able to go ot baseball games or camping like my dad did with me. i cant even go camping with my dad how will i be able to take my own kids when i have them? Suicide seems like the best answer to my story instead of staying around and letting everyone around me down until im all alone. Anyone else in my situation? does it get better? my IBS seems to be steadily getting worse. The more i worry the more i get sick. Whiel everyone around me cant understand what im going through and tell me im fine. im tired of making excuses to friends.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

May I put my two cents worth inhere? Suicide is never an answer!!!! You must seek out help if you are having these feelings. There is help out there for you. My nephew just commit ed suicide on Oct. 9. He was 35. The family is going through a horrible time. So many questions and no answers. It might be solution to the person doing it, but it sure does not help the family who is left behind. Please, please seek out help if you are having thee feelings. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Novarider (Oct 28, 2011)

Suicide is most definitely NOT the answer. I was in nearly the same situation as you. I couldn't go anywhere because I was afraid I would have an attack. The only difference is that my girlfriend (now my wife) was VERY understanding as were my friends. If your friends stop talking to you because you have a legitimate medical problem then they are not true friends same goes for a girlfriend, ESPECIALLY a girlfriend! If someone truly cares for you they won't leave because your sick. My job was also in jepordy because I was missing so much work. I had to see three different doctors before I found a medication that works for me. Now I am quite regular and I am free to go where I want. Don't get me wrong I still have those consurns especially when I take my 3 year old daughter somewhere by myself. I still have flairups every once in awhile but I am very happy with how much better my day to day life is. First you should go to your dr and tell him/her your considering suicide and get some help. Whether it will be anti depressants or talking to a shrink. Once that's taken care of you need to get on some medication to help with your symptoms. Things WILL get better.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

We all understand that IBS can be a bit daunting to deal with... HOWever.. it surely doesn't warrant suicidal thoughts!Please seek immediate help form a mental health professional if you are having suicidal thoughts. Call a crisis number immediately.Here is our Crisis Info:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/71753-crisis-resources/Please seek help immediately... there is no reason to have these thoughts over IBS.Once you feel better emotionally.... please come back and we will try to help you manage your IBS symptoms. But we obviously are NOT set up for nor are we designed to handle suicidal thoughts.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There was a point when I had yet another "event" in my robe, because the warning time was less than the time it would take to get to the toilet in the next room at home. I, too, was giving suicide a real consideration. I couldn't leave the house until well after lunch, other than taking the dog for his quick morning walk, I could no longer work out of the home, I could go out in the evening, but I was often too tired to make it through much more than dinner.At the time I started taking a supplement to treat *MY* cholesterol problem and it slowly began to unravel *MY* IBS D problem (which was related to smoking and subsequent inflammation, I expect). Just the early realization that this might end the daily D was enough to end the thoughts of suicide and actually perk my interests in my own recovery. The days before I began to see changes in my GERD (which was the first sign of this working) I was ready to end it all. The morning after the constant burning stopped I was anxious to go on. Keep trying things until you find something(s) that stops your problem, that's my solution to IBS D(espair). Good luck.Mark


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I have been to the place where I have almost been house bound, scared to death t leave the house in case I needed a bathroom and cud not find one. It was horrible. I would not eat except for things which I thought would not bother my INS. I lost so much weight, and was always weak. People told me I looked bad, especially my family, always telling me I should eat this or eat that, etc. I would get so upset with them, as they do not go through what I have gone thought. I even remember a couple years ago when my husband and i went to Hawaii with my two sisters and brother in law. At the airport on the way home, my sister told me she was going to tell me something which would probably make me upset, but she did tell me anyway, and really chewed me out for not eating. she said this is ridiculous. I told her she does not deal with what i deal with.It upset me a lot.Well, I did the hypnotherapy tapes for IBs, and believe me, I feel that has saved my life. I listened to them twice I called the support group for the hypertherapy and they were awesome to help me.also, went to a new gastrologist specialist, and she referred me to a dietitian, and she told me what foods I should eat, and b believe me I am so much better.do not get me wrong I still have flareups, but they are not a bad as they used to be.There is help out there for IBS and I encourage anyone having problems to please check into the hypnotherapy tapes. they are awesome


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh my word I know exactly what you mean. I've thought about it many times but I knew I could never do it because I couldn't possibly put my family through it, but it didn't change the way I felt/feel. It's an unimaginably degrading feeling when you're terrified to leave your home. About three months ago I made a post that pretty much echos how you must feel and explains how I felt, I'll insert it at the end of this post. Since then my anxiety has improved because I got used to going to college but my IBS has never been so bad and I'm very depressed. It holds me back so much and I'm sick of not being able to eat anything I like and being scared to eat things. I have assessments coming up and I'm scared that I'll be really ill on the day. Know this -- YOU ARE NOT ALONE.So many people on this forum know exactly what you're going through and will help you. I suggest you keep trying those diets and you may find something that works for you. I also recommend trying calcium carbonate (thread at the top of the forum) because it definitely helps and even stops some people's symptoms. It isn't working properly for me yet but everyone else has had success. You could also try taking supplements (do NOT take a lot of magnesium, it will give you diarrhoea).


whitescarf said:


> I was supposed to be going to my old high school today to visit a guy I did charity work with last year and I was really looking forward to it. This morning I had a bad bowel movement and I took an immodium. I was ready and I sat down in the living room because I felt like, you know, the feeling you get when your bowel is being a ###### and I wanted to see if the immodium would kick in and make me feel better. It didn't so I think I took another one. I eventually just left in the hope that I would be ok because of the immodium but I didn't feel any better on my way there and ended up taking two immodium instants (bad, I know, but the normal immodium wasn't working) and hung around outside trying to work up the courage to go in. I guess the stress didn't help either. Eventually I just decided to go in so I signed in but when I started to go upstairs I started to panic and I felt really bad but I went in and said hi. At this point I felt terrible, maybe the anxiety was making it worse, so I went to the toilet and had diarrhoea. I couldn't believe it, 2 immodium and 2 immodium instants and STILL it happens?!! I had some pie and fries for dinner yesterday, could it be that? Anyway I took another immodium in the terror of it all and made some excuse that I left my keys at home and ran home. Luckily I don't live very far from it. I've been lying on the sofa ever since wondering what the meaning of my life is and how I'm going to live it when I start college next week and have to get 2 buses there and back because it's on the other side of town. What if it happens then? What if I'm in class and the lecturer won't let me go to the toilet? It's a wonder how I managed to do my exams, I was really scared but afterwards I felt amazing, I guess I thought 'if I can do that. I can do anything'. I was doing really well for a while and then over the summer I spent most of my time inside or not having to go out, and it crept up on me again. I think my ibs is a lot worse now, though. Bloody hell, I'm only 18. I don't know what to do now, at least before I thought I had immodium for a quick fix, but it seems it doesn't work for me now. I cried for a while when I got home. I know it sounds really drastic and selfish and pretty crazy, but I have actually thought about killing myself. I can't do it, because I can't put my family through it but I feel like I'll never be able to live my life properly and seeing all the people on here who say they've suffered for years has scared me even more. There are only two ways out of this, controlling it or death. I guess I'll have to try and gain control again, but it seems that almost everything I eat has a bad effect now and it's actually the ibs now, not the anxiety, that's the biggest problem. I guess I have to try. It's the only option I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmiles (Nov 1, 2011)

mazemaster said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS-D, doctors told me to then eat more wheats and fibers. Since that made me even more sick they ran a blood test and found i also have Celiac Disease. As many of you know my IBS-D keeps me from going out i have now lot most of my friends and my GF of six years. I am 25, no one wants to be around someone who cant do anything or go anywhere. I love fishing and camping and going places but im forced to stay in because of my IBS. i am barely holding on to a job where i have filed for FMLA so that i can actually miss work when i get horrible episodes. Between the celiac special diets and the IBS diets im trying its pretty much impossible for me to eat out anywhere. One of my best friends since 5 who i haven't seen in years asked me to be a groomsmen in his wedding and trying to get there and everything is triggering my IBS. I think about my future with kids and not being able to go ot baseball games or camping like my dad did with me. i cant even go camping with my dad how will i be able to take my own kids when i have them? Suicide seems like the best answer to my story instead of staying around and letting everyone around me down until im all alone. Anyone else in my situation? does it get better? my IBS seems to be steadily getting worse. The more i worry the more i get sick. Whiel everyone around me cant understand what im going through and tell me im fine. im tired of making excuses to friends.


----------



## tmiles (Nov 1, 2011)

mazemaster said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS-D, doctors told me to then eat more wheats and fibers. Since that made me even more sick they ran a blood test and found i also have Celiac Disease. As many of you know my IBS-D keeps me from going out i have now lot most of my friends and my GF of six years. I am 25, no one wants to be around someone who cant do anything or go anywhere. I love fishing and camping and going places but im forced to stay in because of my IBS. i am barely holding on to a job where i have filed for FMLA so that i can actually miss work when i get horrible episodes. Between the celiac special diets and the IBS diets im trying its pretty much impossible for me to eat out anywhere. One of my best friends since 5 who i haven't seen in years asked me to be a groomsmen in his wedding and trying to get there and everything is triggering my IBS. I think about my future with kids and not being able to go ot baseball games or camping like my dad did with me. i cant even go camping with my dad how will i be able to take my own kids when i have them? Suicide seems like the best answer to my story instead of staying around and letting everyone around me down until im all alone. Anyone else in my situation? does it get better? my IBS seems to be steadily getting worse. The more i worry the more i get sick. Whiel everyone around me cant understand what im going through and tell me im fine. im tired of making excuses to friends.


 god i know what you mean people just dont understand i have had fibromialgia for ten yrs and ibs just one of the symptons. has got worse since having shingles last year, the worse thing is not being able to plan things i no what you mean about being afraid to go out esp when you never no when attack is coming, i was supposed to be going to singing reheasals to night i really enjoy it we do shows and raise money for charity and it makes me feel normal for a few hrs. iv been trying intastaid. but i find its alright some days and makes matters worse other days. i really no why you think about suicide because life dosent seem worthwhile when you cant even have aday out or visit family and friends or go out for ameal and a drink with friends or even go for a walk with confidence. i tried intastaid because it was supposed to put things back in balance. befor using these i just took imodomen which stops the dirohere when it flared up . i hope you find your way thru this but other people do understand the frustration and the desperation of this awful condition i spent all weekend talking to the samertians work on relaxtion i no its hard but please try , sometimes coconut milk helps .


----------



## nwtampaguy42 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your issues and believe me i have felt these same feelings before. If you are really feeling strong thoughts of suicide you need to call a crisis line and get help.I am 42 and have been dealing with IBS for 12 years. It comes and it goes for me and any stress full situation happens and my stomach flips and it takes me a few months to get it to turn around. Ive been told its either in your head or in your stomach that is causing all of this. Fix your stomach and your head will feel better. Heal your head and your stomach will also feel better. But suicide is never the answer. You can beat this dont let it beat you. This site has alot of people on it that have been also going thru this. I will be your friend. I dont have any either as i just moved to Florida not too long ago and left all my Family and friends ive known since i was a kid behind. So if you need a friend you can email me here and take it from there.


----------



## ibsforyears (Aug 19, 2007)

Boy do I know how you feel. I have had IBS-D since I was 13 -- that's 40 years. I was mostly able to deal with it by taking lomotil, imodium and sometimes bentyl over the years. Then for several years I tried Lotronex which I don't feel helped me much. However, around this same time I had my gallbladder removed I think that was around the beginning of 2006 -- which can cause diarrhea -- and therefore my IBS-D was worse than ever. Even medication didn't seem to work very well. I'm the only person I know who can take 6 or 7 lomotil and still go to the bathroom that day with no problem! My whole family gets on my case for not "leaving the house". Of course I had a job in my home in the mortgage business and my husband was very supportive. When the mortgage industry collapsed at the end of 2006, we had no money to go anywhere and therefore, not going out wasn't a problem. We did lose most of our friends, because if you can't go out to dinner (because of the money, more than the IBS-D), people stop asking. Well eventually I stopped taking the Lotronex because it didn't seem to be doing anything. However, about 3 months ago, I read about someone who tried taking colestid for IBS-D. This medicine is typically for someone who has had their gallbladder removed -- so it was perfect for me. However, some people use it for IBS-D -- www.ibstales.com/colestid.htm. My general practitioner was very open to trying it -- I gave up going to my gastro since he didn't really ever help me. I have to say that in the last approximately 3 months that I've taken this medicine I have had only a hand-full of episodes of loose stools. My biggest problem now is overcoming the mental issues that come with 40 years of IBS-D. But you are young and can recover from this. Please please don't give in to something as permanent as suicide because of IBS-D. Talk to your doctor about this medicine. It can really help you and I think change your life. I know that at least I can now take imodium when necessary and go out -- for years even that didn't help. In reality, if I didn't have so much anxiety about my stomach, I could problem do without any imodium or lomotil. I also take Xanax for my anxiety, but that is still a work in program. (Remember, I've had this issue for 40 years). BTW, I take 4 to 6 pills a day and so far in 40 years, this medicine is the first thing that has taken a step towards changing my life. Maybe now I'll listen to those IBS hynosis tapes that I tried years ago. They only helped a little when I first tried them several years ago because the physical problem was still so bad. I guess it's worth a try!! But I would recommend this medicine for anyone with IBS-D. It's definitely worth a try!!!


----------



## flagal49 (Nov 3, 2011)

ibsforyears said:


> Boy do I know how you feel. I have had IBS-D since I was 13 -- that's 40 years. I was mostly able to deal with it by taking lomotil, imodium and sometimes bentyl over the years. Then for several years I tried Lotronex which I don't feel helped me much. However, around this same time I had my gallbladder removed I think that was around the beginning of 2006 -- which can cause diarrhea -- and therefore my IBS-D was worse than ever. Even medication didn't seem to work very well. I'm the only person I know who can take 6 or 7 lomotil and still go to the bathroom that day with no problem! My whole family gets on my case for not "leaving the house". Of course I had a job in my home in the mortgage business and my husband was very supportive. When the mortgage industry collapsed at the end of 2006, we had no money to go anywhere and therefore, not going out wasn't a problem. We did lose most of our friends, because if you can't go out to dinner (because of the money, more than the IBS-D), people stop asking. Well eventually I stopped taking the Lotronex because it didn't seem to be doing anything. However, about 3 months ago, I read about someone who tried taking colestid for IBS-D. This medicine is typically for someone who has had their gallbladder removed -- so it was perfect for me. However, some people use it for IBS-D -- www.ibstales.com/colestid.htm. My general practitioner was very open to trying it -- I gave up going to my gastro since he didn't really ever help me. I have to say that in the last approximately 3 months that I've taken this medicine I have had only a hand-full of episodes of loose stools. My biggest problem now is overcoming the mental issues that come with 40 years of IBS-D. But you are young and can recover from this. Please please don't give in to something as permanent as suicide because of IBS-D. Talk to your doctor about this medicine. It can really help you and I think change your life. I know that at least I can now take imodium when necessary and go out -- for years even that didn't help. In reality, if I didn't have so much anxiety about my stomach, I could problem do without any imodium or lomotil. I also take Xanax for my anxiety, but that is still a work in program. (Remember, I've had this issue for 40 years). BTW, I take 4 to 6 pills a day and so far in 40 years, this medicine is the first thing that has taken a step towards changing my life. Maybe now I'll listen to those IBS hynosis tapes that I tried years ago. They only helped a little when I first tried them several years ago because the physical problem was still so bad. I guess it's worth a try!! But I would recommend this medicine for anyone with IBS-D. It's definitely worth a try!!!


----------



## flagal49 (Nov 3, 2011)

I assume that most of you have been told by now about the importance of the "Brain/Gut Reaction." It is so true. The more you panic about what might happen if you go some place that may not have a convenient bathroom, you've caused the problem to get worse. Tailgating is next to impossible! All the Imodium in the world won't help.My doctor put me on Tricor for high trygl. and that has helped some because a side effect of Tricor is constipation. I will try to add calcium to my morning routine to see if that helps.


----------



## mazemaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies it makes a difference to know that it can get better and that other people are going through the same thing. Im just gunna keep on trucking along and try things till i can find something that makes me normal again. Im currently taking AD called Amitriptyline which the GI specialist said can help anxiety and stress. I am also trying acupuncture and seeing a psychologist, while still taking immodium and bentyl. Hopefully one of these will help me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just keep at it Maze! You are making real good choices for yourself and that is SUPER positive! You are sure to find things that help you!Keep us posted!


----------



## dmir (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm stuck as well.. I've had intense bloating 24-7 for 8 months.. stomach damage caused by celexa overdose.. I have no D or C, but they're calling it IBS... I've tried diets and antibiotics.. I'm age 24, had to drop out of music school because I can't sit/stand for long periods because of the air pressure/pain/discomfort in my guts.. After I got sick, all my friends disappeared.. my best friend of 10 years hasn't even come by to see me once..but how do you even care about relationships when your stomach feels like it's going to burst all day long? And a job or career? food? exercise? romance? family? How do I consider myself a man? I have to spend all day in bed with a swollen basketball in my stomach... I had to move back in with my parents but they're ready to kick me out.. I don't know what to do.. I must have seen a dozen doctors.. none of them give me straight answers, none seem to be that concerned.. I'm not allowed to spend my life in bed, but that's the only way I can get relief from the stomach pressure.. IBS doesn't even sound 'cool' or 'legit' like cancer or something(obviously no disrespect) .. I feel weak/cursed/ashamed to be where I am.. Life seems to have lost all its promise.. I keep hoping this is a bad dream.. thanks for reading my vent..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

My heart goes out to all of you- I certainly can relate. I was almost housebound with IBS starting back in 1983 - I tried everything and it was a long journey. Chronic pain and illness can make anyone feel suicidal - what kind of life it it to be stuck in the bathroom in pain for hours on end? I have been there. Read my journey below - you all are not alone. The brain-gut connection was a big factor in my IBS, and for me, hypnotherapy was helpful (see links below) after being on so many different meds for IBS and for depression, etc. If you have any questions, you can call toll free 877-898-2539 to learn about IBS and how hypnotherapy may be helpful. I speak with men and women all over the United States and Canada about IBS and many have been able to break free from their IBS - most are greatly helped through hypnotherapy. It seems like an unlikely method, but it does help - even if you are taking meds, diet, etc. it can be a helpful addition that can cover the brain-gut aspects. The great thing is that there are no side efffects - other than positive ones, like better sleep, and calmer feeling - and there is free support provided, no travel to appointments, etc. which is great when you are in constant pain. It is not an overnight cure, but a journey and a process.Take care everyone, and know that there is hope - feel free to contact me if you have any questions - always happy to help.


----------



## nick1984 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have found a pill that works for my IBS-D. It is called Omeprazole. It’s supposed to give ‘normal’ people diarrhoea but it slowed me right down. Time was not my friend. 11 years have passed since I was first struck down with this bastard of a condition.I’m in college, where I should have been 11 years ago, picking up the pieces of my life, so harshly ripped apart by IBS. But after having lived like a recluse (for the last 11 years) I am in the stage of rebuilding my life from scratch, as if I were just born today. I still have triggers such as kiwi fruit/cream/yogurt/caramel but Omeprazole has brought a calm to my life. My greatest fear was that I would end up on the streets, my fear has lessened now.Tonight I watched a romantic film which ripped my heart out. It reminded me that I have to find a woman who will love me for who I am, that’s my goal. How will I explain the missing last eleven years of my life? She'll either accept that or won’t and joke to all her friends and I’ll be back at square one. But suicide is not the answer. My story is now that of someone who is trying to rebuild after graduating from the first stage which is the primary instance of being struck down by IBS. One day you will make it to the second stage. I will never kill myself and you won’t either. First you must strive continuously for a pill/correct diet for you to lessen the effect of your condition. You must go to the doctor every three months and tell them about your condition and that you will not accept your current predicament. Then you need to keep your hopes up. I want you to think of a place where you want to be, think of something nice and simple and go for it. I have a place I want to be. Every night when I fall asleep in bed, I imagine a kind, modest and beautiful woman beside me, as one. I close my eyes and exhale, it’s the one moment of hope I savour at the end of every day. If I can make it there after everything I have been through, I’ll be able to go the distance. It will happen. Yes it will.I never share my personal thoughts but you need to know that to me, you are a very special person, we are both in the same boat and I care about each and every one of us who suffers with IBS.Keep on going and keep on going.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

You will eventually find that something that works for you so hang on in there-take advantage of all the wonderful folk here-both individually and collectively there is a lot of great support and wisdom. They have helped me more than I can say and I'm sure they will do the same for you.


----------



## Lisa123 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, most of you really sound like me few years ago. I had to go to bathroom up to 7 times a day. But now Thank you God I feel so much better and would like to share my remedies, hope it will help you.1) Give up all sucidal thoughts, it is not worth it, just more stress.2) Good diet: all I can eat is for breakfast- plain oat porrige made with oat milk (no proper milk/soy milk/ rice milk, no butter in it, no honey or sugar, no sweeties at all), for lunch I can enjoy bowl of rice/ buckwheat with green salad (no tomatoes, avocado!!!!), my supper is a slice of fish or chicken (baked or boiled) the only seasoning I can have is just salt, paper or oregano. 3) Drink at least 4 cups of BOILED water or herb tea (calmolmile,fennel, green tea).4) Very good probiotic is Saccharomyces boulardii (I take 1 before going to bed)5) This diet is a killer, but at least it lets me to keep my job.6) Now I have stoped taking Imodium, but before I had to take it up to 4 times a day.7) I really know that curry powders, milk, yoghurt, eggs, cheeses, sweets, fruits and raw vegitables are so bad for me. FODMAP diet really works!!!Hope you feeling much better! God bless you guys!!!


----------



## mazemaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys just checking back in the doctor has started me amitripyline AD it seems to help with the D but causes a bit of C in return which ill take over D any day but still not really a good fix i feel bloated constantly and when i stop taking it i get worse D then before. it does help with the anxiety a little but mostly helps cause i don't have to worry about the bathroom all the time. acupuncture did nothing for me. im currently seeing a psychiatrist to see if it can help my anxiety, if anyones doctor doesnt give them suggestions on medications id strongly suggest seeing someone else because ever since i changed docotors he has given me many different options for prescriptions to try.


----------



## Showstopper75 (May 13, 2011)

Acupuncture has worked wonders for me but a word of caution - if you find it is not helping much and your acupuncturist either continues to use the same points or seems stymied, find a new practitioner and start over. Acupuncture is a very personal thing and it's success really depends on the practitioner. In five years of IBS, I have seen a number of acupuncturists and only one was able to improve my symptoms. But she almost completely eradicated my IBS symptoms after about a year of consistent treatment (improvement started very quickly though). Unfortunately, due to her circumstances changing, I have been unable to see her for 8 months and my IBS is worse than ever. My advice (after all this preamble) is to stick with the acupuncture and be open minded - it can really change your life if you find a practitioner with experience treating IBS.I, too, am now on antidepressants (stress is my trigger). You may have to try several drugs before finding one that works but keep trying. Finding relief is worth all the side effects and drugs that do nothing and, believe me, you will find relief eventually.It is so sad to hear stories like yours because most of us have been there or are there now too. I have two babies and have had a very difficult time caring for them for several months. I definitely can empathize with your desperate thoughts. Sometimes it feels like there is no hope but I know that things can get better because I have experienced it. The key is being determined to find relief and not giving up no matter what. Hang in there.


----------



## NonToxicPoison (Dec 21, 2011)

Killing yourself won't help the problem. Chances are that karma will take a turn for the worse and you will end up having diarrhea in heaven. Don't give up hope. And stay away from wheat! I don't even look at wheat and bran because it makes it worse! Try drinking Imodium as regular as you would a contraceptive tablet, steer clear of milk and drink Pectrolite. What also works is Custard Powder. It contains corn starch and it just builds things up. I think your IBS is much worse due to your stress levels. Try to relax a little. And people who avoid you due to your condition isn't really your friend. All my friends know I can't hold it it when I need to go, so I'm not ashamed. When we are out shopping I tell them: Oh ######, I have to poop and they don't roll their eyes or anything. Real friend are not measured by the good times you share, but by the times the hold your purse while you squat over a public loo. Hang in there, find a anti- diarhhea medicine that works for you, and stop stressing! You don't want ann ulcer and IBS!


----------



## beth103084 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been feeling constipated with frequent diarrhea for more than six months now. It started when I went to get a milkshake one day, which resutled in really bad diarrhea. I just thought the milk was bad. This happened again the next time I had ice cream. So I just started to avoid ice cream. However, it has gotten a lot worse. I am cutting more and more food that I usually eat out of my diet. I am no longer having any meat or dairy whatsoever. I am always feeling constipated after I eat most of the time. Last time I went to the doctor I was told I was lactose intolerant. I used to eat dairy all the time without feeling sick at all, but lately I have been even if i just have like a sip of milk. The doctor told me you can grow into it which I did apparently. Now I think its more than that. I have had diarrhea 3 times in the past week and am almost tempted to not eat anything. I ate pretty well yesterday with salads and a few snacks. However it resulted in middle of the night diarrhea. People have told me its because i have had a lot of life changes..my hubby and I just moved into a new house, he just went back to work, and I am now an on-call sub at my work. A lot of times when i get called to work, I cant go cus I am stuck on the toilet. I am having suicidal thoughts because this has almost ruined my whole life. Yes, I have an understanding husband, great friends, a good job, and a wonderful family...but its really hard to enjoy all that cus I can hardly eat, cant sleep, and cant go to work half the time. I am only 27 and cant live like this anymore!


----------

